# "L" and "O" keys don't work



## k-rock (Oct 2, 2004)

my o and l keys dont work anymore -- they haven't since yesterday
i have to paste "ol." from my clipboard whenever i want to use 'em
which is like every 2 words

oh yeah my period . doesn't work either

i don't know what else to say
i have win ME with 600mhz and 12 mb ram 
i'm on a laptop too if that helps
i didn't install anything, or anything before it stopped working
i was typing and in the first half of the line, i saw o's and l's but
then all of a sudden it stopped

its really gettin' on my nerves havin' to paste ol. every 5 seconds and havin' to arrow around and delete the other two when i'm tryin' to type
so any help is appreciated
thanks


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

I would suggest getting a replacement keyboard for your laptop (quite expensive) or plugging in an external PS/2 or USB keyboard.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

You didn't post what make or model of laptop you have. If its a Dell try removing the keyboard (after removing the screws in the back marked K) and reseat the keyboard connector. BOL


----------



## k-rock (Oct 2, 2004)

toshiba satellite 1715xcds
:-/ nope dont have a dell


----------



## martini_kiss (Nov 19, 2004)

have you tried taking off the keyboard out, and cleaning it??


----------



## k-rock (Oct 2, 2004)

do ya mean take all the keys off and cleanin it? haven't tried it
i dont know if i said this, but it broke a few months ago, but then it worked 
the next day, so i've just been waiting for it to work again, but its been like 
2 or 3 days
also, my 9 key broke and i didn't realize it until just now, 
so the whole "9 o l ." column down my keyboard doesn't work...
hmmm.......
maybe a hair, i dont know
i dont know anything about keyboards
not much about computers for that matter


----------



## martini_kiss (Nov 19, 2004)

yea, like take the keys off, see whats under there,god knows what u might find lol.

good luck


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Taking the keys off won't fix it. Try connecting an external keyboard like suggested. A replacement keyboard will cost you more than the laptop is worth.


----------

